# What is this Fish??



## Tisha (Apr 22, 2011)

I was at my local pet store and called on a posting for free fish to a good home. Just got home with these fish, and I'm wondering what type of fish it is. If someone has any idea it would be greatly appreciated  








[/url][/IMG]



Thanks *c/p*


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Small picture, but it looks like a Gold Severum. It's a type of cichlid.


----------

